# My Research: DTG printers at the Long Beach show



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

This board has been/is/will be a great tool for research and to share information. I benefitted a great deal in the past from other people's experiences. Hopefully you will find this information useful and it will be part of my "giving back" to the community. Especially for those of you that aren't able to get to a show to look at all the products in person.

My intention is to simply post information that I gathered at the show. I'm going to leave out the typical tech specs that you can find on the mfg website unless they were of particular interest to me, or I found them particularly interesting. Many of the "facts" that I will cite were based on what the salesperson told me...so make sure you confirm these on your own. I would hate for someone to make a purchase based on something I said - only to find out I misunderstood something, typed it wrong or was told wrong by a sales rep! 

All print times mentioned are "automated cycle time" only.
Manual Cycle Time: Time spent with a human interacting with the process (loading the machine, unloading, etc)
Automated Cycle Time: Time the machine is working on it's own - operator can step away and do another task

*Kornit breeze*
This printer pre-treats the shirts right in the printer. This streamlines the process, but also slows down production because you aren't doing it offline while the printer is actually printing. HOWEVER, they also claim faster printer times - so overall it may still be faster than the rest of the herd.

But...with a $62,000 price tag, it wasn't in our budget so I didn't stick around to ask many more questions.

*Melco*
I didn't even know this machine existed. I walked by their booth at 4:45. They were printing samples with your name on the shirt. The rep said "sorry were about to close" and said I will have to come back the next day. I told him I was only there for the day and he shrugged his shoulders as if to say "not my problem". Fine, don't print the shirt but you could at least answer some questions. Not a problem...if you have a dinner engagement that is more important that speaking to a customer, that's fine. I've been "on the other side of the table" at many trade shows and don't pass up the opportunity to make a great impression with the customer. Curious if this is how their customer service after the sale works as well? Anyway...moving along to other brands that want to sell their product.

*iDot by M&R*
This printer is also sold through Ryonet for those that already do business with them. And you never know what specials they may be running.

$20,000 which includes 2 days of training at their office (Chicago?), airfare and hotel. This also includes the stand and computer in the picture below. Search the videos on youtube and they show the assembly of the unit. Pretty easy. Looks like you lift, fold out the legs and insert some pins, mess around a little with the compute stand and you are good to go.

The rep was printing an image of Willie Nelson and it took 6:30. I've seen a video of them printing the same image somewhere else, but I can't find it right now. This seems like a long time, but the image did appear to have a lot of detail and I would later find out it is fairly typical for the more detailed work. However the big bummer was the 3 minutes the shirt spend in the heat press. True, the next shirt is already printing so the long heat press time didn't really slow him down...but what happens when you are just printing a small image, or left chest image. Seems like 3 min in the heat press could become your bottleneck pretty quick.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGr4V0Ys5Ro[/media]




*Brother GT3 / Graffitee Printer*
BrotherUSA - Your source for home and office product information
I have the most info on this printer because I went to their seminar after the show on Friday
This printer comes in three platforms
GT-341 $19,995 Base (no white ink)
GT-361 $22,995 Entry white ink model (2 white inks)
GT-381 $25,995 Production / Speed Model (4 white inks)

This shirt took 6:10 to print using two passes @ 1200 DPI


This shirt took 3:20 to print using one pass @ 1200 DPI 


This shirt took 4:05 to print using one pass @ 1200 DPI

The fuzziness in the image is actually the photograph, the shirt looked great.

35 second cure on a heat press which is a MUCH shorter time than many of the competitors

Brother claims that you will use about 4-5 times as much white ink as CMYK ink when you print a white under base, however they also claim this is much less than some of the competitors and the Brother white ink is cheaper than the CMYK ink - opposite the competition where the white ink is more.

They also have a 3 Liter bulk ink system for the white inks that I guess actually re-loads the ink cartridges rather than being hooked directly to the system. They said Brother would lease it (the ink system) for free to the larger operations.

Brother offers 2 day training at your facility. Forgot to ask if that was included or extra.

*Anajet MP-10*


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QAipRWlzuQ[/media]

If I remember correctly the price on this model was $35,000
It printed fairly fast (image above). I didn't get a time because I was going to stop back by the booth but I ran out of time. Doh! I would estimate that it is quite a bit faster than most of the other printers...but don't know for sure. Plus artwork plays a big factor on speed.

*BelQuette Mod1*

I spent a lot of time in their booth and got a lot of my questions answer. All really nice people. If you're reading this...THANKS!

$16,995
Show special $15,495 includes "Job Vault"

Job Vault is a program to help you organize work orders. You setup the job in the system and print out a work order with a bar code. The person running the press scans the bar code and the system pulls up the job/art. Cool concept, but they didn't have it on display.

Training options:
Go to their place in Florida: Free
Train at show: Free
Their tech comes to your shop: $500 plus travel

Heat Press:
1 min whites
2 min darks

Unique features about this printer:
You purchase the ink in bags at $280/L, but you don't have to purchase an entire liter of one color. So you could get .25 of each C, M, Y, K if you wanted. Kind of a neat concept.

The printer is modular so it breaks down into 3-4 major components. I believe they said the heaviest was the actual print portion and that weighs 45 lbs which means it would be much easier to lift/move than some of the other machines. It also has a smaller footprint if that matters to you.

It is based on the Epson platform. Whether you look at this as good or bad... They did mention that although it is based on the Epson, many of the plastic components have been replaced with metal to improve durability.










*** Just wanted to add something about the photos...they are mean to show the size of the image and the detail, not necessarily the quality. Many of these pictures were taken in low light so the artwork seems muted of the colors a little wonky. They all looked great in real life.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

Did you happen to see the DTG M2?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

No.  Didn't get to that one. I talked to someone who had looked at it...so apparently there is one there.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I actually have one ordered, so I was just wondering how it stacked up to the new and old competition. Which printer are you leaning toward?


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Taking into account our budget, our needs and the performance I observed as well as the reviews...I'm leaning toward the Brother. But at the same time I'm a little nervous about buying something so soon after the launch. I'd rather someone else be the guinea pig.

I like how they use a print driver, rather than a rip. Probably should have posted that in the original post. The rip programs sometimes offer you some nice controls, but then again it's another step (or several steps) in the process. 

I want to be able to segregate all the technical decisions away from the printer and leave them with the designer. With the Brother you can do this. Have the designer save the file on a thumb drive as a .ang ??? file which is their proprietary format. Then you can load this on the printer and just hit print. All the decisions have already been made. Yes, this is part of the their marketing, but it would actually be helpful for us. We have a printer (person) that is great at printing shirts, but doesn't have the first clue about design work. He doesn't want t have to mess with layouts, etc. He just wants to load the machine and push the button. I work from home quite a bit and also utilize a graphic design that works from a remote location. We can both create the files and ftp them to the shop where they could be dropped on a thump drive and start printing.

You can probably work out a similar work flow with some of the other machines as well...

When did you order the DTG? At the show? What's the price on that machine?


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I have actually had mine ordered since the middle of December. I was suppose to have it by the first or second week of January, but some unforeseen issues have delayed it's shipment. I am really excited for it to arrive. I am not sure forum rules allow me to post the exact price I paid publicly. I will say it was in between the prices of the two more expensive Brothers. If you want the exact price feel free to pm me.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chad, I was just curious what the ballpark range was...see if it was even worth me investigating. Sounds like it would be.

There are a couple other units I want to look at, but just didn't have the time. Didn't really have the time for one day either found a way to squeeze it in.

These shows are always great because you always walk away learning something and picking up new contacts for services or products you didn't even know were out there.


----------



## ChadAGG (May 14, 2007)

I really feel like the M2 is going to be a great unit. I was originally looking at the MP10 or the Brother 782. I had about settled on the MP10, but they said it would be February before they could get a unit to me. I stumbled on to the M2 and several factors lead to me pull the trigger. First, of all I was suppose to have it at the first of this month, which was huge. So that has been a letdown, but thankfully that is not the only reason I decided to go with it. The speed seems to be really close to the MP10 for a fraction of the cost. Then there is the ink cost. Ink to run the M2 is a fraction of the cost. Unless the inkset for the MP10 is a lot cheaper than their current inks. Which I have not heard to be the case. I also believe that the dual platen is going to really help speed up production. 

I do have to admit the new Brother looks awesome, and the pricing seems very aggressive. Did they mention if the ink would cost the same as the current ink? That was one of the big factors that lead me away from the 782.

By the way this is a great thread. Really nice of you to take the time to document your experience. I am sure a lot of people will find it very useful.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks!

The Brother rep said they had not settled on an ink cost yet, but that they expect it to be similar to the 782. He also commented several times that the G3 would require less white ink compared to some of the competition so that when you compare the cost of ink, it isn't a fair 1 to 1 comparison with the other brands. He said that with the G3 you would see a 4-5 to 1 ratio of white to CMYK, where some of the others may be more like 8-9 to 1.

Again...only time will tell if that it true or just a sales pitch.

Another thing to think about is that unless you shop is doing a huge monthly volume, you will have to print a long time to cover the difference of $10k in the cost of the printer. For example jumping from the Mod1 to the Brother, or the Brother to the Anajet. If you are making your decision based on quality, that is another thing. But if you are basing it on speed or ink cost alone, make sure you sit down and crunch the numbers on production time (labor) and true ink consumption. Also don't forget the heat press time.

If you heat press time is shorter than your print time, you are only running one machine and you don't have a setup where you could be doing something else while you wait...then it really isn't a big deal. However, if you are taking advantage of the time while the printer is working (folding shirts, working on another project, pre-treating shirts, etc) it would be nice to have shorter heat press times.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (Dec 16, 2011)

We went to the show and researched all the printers. Before the show I thought the Mod 1 would be the one to buy. After much research I found out it had the same print engine and was no faster than the EZ T printer which is less than ten grand. The new Brother Grafitee was very impressive and is new technology rather than an rehashed Epson printer. The Belequette guys are really nice so I must say good luck to you but my money is on Brother for the long haul.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just wanted to put a little input as well if its ok  I was not at the show this year but have been for the past six. There is one major difference on the brother that all the other printers dont have. The brother printer only prints 600 DPI from its print head, so the higher detail is harder to get really well, and it also had difficulties with Gradients as they do not blend as well as the Epson based printers.

All the other machines out there besides brother and kornit are based on Epson print heads, no matter the machine. Also besides those two, they all pretty much use DuPont ink, so the pricing is just set differently by each company, depending on their packaging and such, but its all pretty much the same ink just packaged differently. 

I had my DTG HM1 for 4 years and it was the best machine ever to me. Their customer service was impeccable and I was so sad when I had to sell it due to health issues. I had only used two print heads during that four years, and it still had the second one on it when I sold it  

Also remember that anyone of the machines can be a great machine depending on what your business model is. The other half of finding the machine is learning as much as you can about how to run it, doing maintenance to keep it in good running condition, and learning the pretreatment, curing and file preparation process. 

That sounds great with the thumb drive for the brother, but I think to myself it might make it more difficult with white ink without a rip, because if your registration gets off, to where you are ending up with the white not lining up with the color layers, how do you fix it? This is something that is done in the RIP program. Just something to ask when you talk to them. Its really important for anyone using the machine to know everything about running it from file prep all the way through the cure process. Its very hard to have one person do each thing, of course except the curing as anyone can use a heat press easily. Just a few things to think about.

Great post Dante, I wish I could have been there this year to see all the new machines  Great info as well  Thank you so much for taking the time to put together your impressions as I am sure they will be helpful to many members who were not able to be at the show. You are also correct about customer service, I thought in that same mindset, that if they could not even talk to me at the show, what would happen once I purchased, that was what let me to DTG 

Chad, the reason that it might be taking a bit longer to get your machine, is that its a new model and sometimes they get orders quicker than they can produce them at first when a new model comes out. That happened to me when I bought my HM1. I had to wait a bit but it was well worth the wait


----------



## Imagine22 (Nov 11, 2011)

Were you able to take a look at the neo flex? we actually purchased one due to the versatility of the product.. we spent a little extra money on a second printer to print with solvent inks on other specialty products. However the cost was still less than the higher end Brother, with the second printer head.. It also seems to be a fairly quick change over. 2 mins for them, but im sure 10 for the normal joe shmoe.. they were able to print something from my phone on the spot, and the print was VERY crisp..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Great post! We should have more people who will do same and be Tsf members eyes and ears. 

Cheers! beers are on me always.


----------



## Imagine22 (Nov 11, 2011)

We actually took the print around to other printers.. some wouldn't even consider the idea of printing something of ours on the spot.. that was frustrating.. Im looking forward to using the neo flex, and am excited about all the potential new products I can offer my customers.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> There is one major difference on the brother that all the other printers dont have. The brother printer only prints 600 DPI from its print head


The new machine can be set to 1200dpi



sunnydayz said:


> it might make it more difficult with white ink without a rip, because if your registration gets off, to where you are ending up with the white not lining up with the color layers, how do you fix it?


You can adjust the choke of the white ink. This feature has been in the driver software since the GT782


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> All the other machines out there besides brother and kornit are based on Epson print heads, no matter the machine. Also besides those two, they all pretty much use DuPont ink, so the pricing is just set differently by each company, depending on their packaging and such, but its all pretty much the same ink just packaged differently.


Just wanted to point out that there are a few machines out there using alternate print heads these days - Ricoh, Mutoh and Kyocera are now being added to the lineup of print heads used in commercial DTG printers. 

Also, while Dupont is still the reigning ink champ, there are some companies that have adopted a few "alternate" brands such as Resolute, etc - not many though.

Exciting changes happening in our industry all the time!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

TPrintDesigner said:


> You can adjust the choke of the white ink. This feature has been in the driver software since the GT782


I never use choke in my shop to "hide" a registration issue; choking simply cuts away at the edges of the images (which might be 'ok' if you are printing blocky areas of color, but no good if you are printing finely detailed images). Manually aligning the ink layers in the RIP setup is a very important step when you are trying to land a single CMYK pixel on top of a single white pixel - if you choke the image, you simple make those tiny pixels disappear rather than correcting the actual problem.

There are a number of options to "dial in" your quality when setting up a DTG printer (or when performing deep maintenance on the unit), and losing those options would make it difficult for me to control every aspect of my production process... Maybe Brother has an alternative option for aligning the CMYK and White layer down to a single pixel increment, but I hope it is not "choke the image" - just seems like a clumsy solution to me.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

TPrintDesigner said:


> The new machine can be set to 1200dpi


This was a huge step forward for the Brother line of printers - 1200 dpi looks a lot better than the 600 dpi they were previously limited to. I watched the machine print for awhile and although it sacrifices some of the speed that Brother is known for, it was clear that the detail and color vibrancy had taken a big leap forward. Looking forward to seeing some of these in the field.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> There are a number of options to "dial in" your quality when setting up a DTG printer (or when performing deep maintenance on the unit), and losing those options would make it difficult for me to control every aspect of my production process... Maybe Brother has an alternative option for aligning the CMYK and White layer down to a single pixel increment, but I hope it is not "choke the image" - just seems like a clumsy solution to me.


There is a utility for dialing in the White/CMYK registration which optimises X and Y so from there on things are kept pretty tight. 

Maybe choke was the wrong word. The adjustment scale is from 1-10 and the lower values make minimal changes. Certainly nothing detrimental to the print quality.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> it was clear that the detail and color vibrancy had taken a big leap forward. Looking forward to seeing some of these in the field.


Another poster said pre-treat and white ink were the same as the 782 but there is a new formulation for the CMYK. I'm hoping this will be compatible (with a new driver) for the 782 so we can take advantage of the improved vibrancy.

I can't imagine Brother wanting to support two inks, time will tell.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello guys Thanks for all good info i have a question? i didnt have chance to be in the show but can some one tell me if they saw TEXMAC SOLO DTG PRINTER there? 
Robert.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Dante, I did have the JobVault software running. This is our first show we had networked our computers. I set everything up and on a gigabit router, I was get 10-15kb per second. So the first day I wasn't able to get it running because of the slow network. I did some research and sure enough, Windows 7 has an issue with networking and default setups. Finally figured it out the next morning and got it up and running. Thanks for stopping by our booth, sorry you didn't get the "full tour".


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reports well done and lot of effort..Now can you do one on the presidential race ?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Justin Walker said:


> Just wanted to point out that there are a few machines out there using alternate print heads these days - Ricoh, Mutoh and Kyocera are now being added to the lineup of print heads used in commercial DTG printers.
> 
> Also, while Dupont is still the reigning ink champ, there are some companies that have adopted a few "alternate" brands such as Resolute, etc - not many though.
> 
> Exciting changes happening in our industry all the time!


I bit of a clarification here Mutoh does not manufacture printheads, they, like Roland, Mimaki & Stork, use OEM versions of the Epson heads and build print engines around them. You may have more insight into the Kyocera heads than I do but the last time I knew of it no one had decided to go down that path - we looked at them nearly two years ago and decided to take a different pathway. Any indication of who might be using Kyocera heads in their direct to garment printers?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> we looked at them nearly two years ago and decided to take a different pathway. Any indication of who might be using Kyocera heads in their direct to garment printers?


Don, Sorry we missed you this time. Without you it feels like no coffee in breakfast table. I am sorry that I heard your M is not ready to launch even though you made many statements. I trust it will happen soon.
I want to talk about Kyocera head. 
Before we start please google it "KJ4B Kyocera"
You said you did look into it two years ago but not fit. Look into have few different meanings. Which way did you look into it? DTG Australia bought whole set up kits and test at Steve's lab? MS Italy are using this head for roll o roll textile printing now and they are most successful company in that market. Aeoon will soon have attachment to do so in same way with same machine.
When it comes piazo head Kyocera has more nozzles than any 2556 and widest 4.+inch with highest DPI. It is little too much for T-Shirts application but it will fit to highest production companies. With Kyocera we could acheive NeoFlex quality with break through speed. Small PL but 2556 nozzle shot 8 million shots per second can deliver enough ink and details. In my opinion it will be easy exceed Richo, Spectra, Epson ---.
I hope it helped you to understand better on Kyoocera head. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Don-ColDesi said:


> I bit of a clarification here Mutoh does not manufacture printheads, they, like Roland, Mimaki & Stork, use OEM versions of the Epson heads and build print engines around them. You may have more insight into the Kyocera heads than I do but the last time I knew of it no one had decided to go down that path - we looked at them nearly two years ago and decided to take a different pathway. Any indication of who might be using Kyocera heads in their direct to garment printers?


You are right I should have mentioned that about the Mutoh heads - I recall having this conversation with someone at the show, as well. I should have known better, since I have a Mutoh in my shop.... haha

Anyways, wanna take a guess at who's using the Kyocera heads? lol


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> ... MS Italy are using this head for roll o roll textile printing now and they are most successful company in that market. Aeoon will soon have attachment to do so in same way with same machine...


..... That would be awesome!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Robert .did not see a tex Mac solo printer. Not sure how competive it is


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Where do I start…
I was both amazed and disappointed in what I saw at the show. I went for a quick run through to see the “new” printers that are still emerging. I was hoping to be blown away. I wasn’t…. but I was encouraged. I brought a file on a thumb drive that I knew was particularly challenging. I also tried to note the print time and attempted to look at the realities of the claimed prints per hour. I would say that in most cases the print speed and throughput per hour will prove to be way different on the "fast" machines. I was ranting to my wife as we drove home from the show that most of these vendors either don’t have a clue or are just stuck in “sales brain” and choose to not acknowledge reality. I guess I can forgive them... An example of this is: a 15 second print indicates that shirts should be flying off the press at 240 pc per hour. The reality is that in the hardware that I saw, the engineering has gone into the print mechanism, but virtually no new thought has been expended on how we get the garment loaded and to the printhead fast enough to realize the potential. Seriously … IT’S LIKE THEY’RE TRYING TO SELL SISSORS TO THOSE WITHOUT THUMBS. Sorry…I had to yell..

Aeoon.
This machine is killer fast. I was disappointed to hear that it was damaged; only half the white print heads were operational (as was reported here on TSF). I seriously tried to time it, but was caught off guard…… and by the time I reacted to click my stopwatch, it was almost done. Like I said, “Killer”. Print was OK but not great. The registration was perfect between the underbase and the color layer. The rip did well interpreting the colors and the transparent areas of the file. I have to believe the banding (more on this later) and the “pop” issues were due to the damage that the printer sustained on it’s way from Austria. I’m skeptical, that the platen hooping system is the ultimate for this type platform. It’s interesting to contemplate how the workflow/infrastructure would be set up to accommodate this machine and what the crew would consist of to feed it. Very cool interface for queuing up the designs. 

Anajet (M-Power10).
This machine is fast. It’s a very nice uptick from AJ’s past Epson head machines (these are Ricoh). It did my 10 x 10 in about 1:12 with underbase and CMYK. The print on this was good (not great) as well and I found banding on the color layer. The RIP did an excellent job on the depth, colors and transparency, though it was needing a little “pop”. The registration was a little off on my sample and a few other stock samples I saw. I am intrigued by the accuracy to the depth that this rip produced. Very faithful to the original file, just a little help on the white and dead on registration would have matched or surpassed the control sample.


Brother (Graffiti).
I had hoped for more from Brother. They would not allow me to see my own image printed, so I cannot really compare apples to apples, but I thought that on the printer they were demoing the darks, the prints were small and they took a long time. I was impressed with the white and color layer printing at the same time… but it did not seem that they were beating a rate of 12 garments per hour on the small print that I saw. The prints were above average color wise, though the type of graphic did not show me how it would handle transparency on a file just “thrown at it”. Registration looked good as you would expect on a one pass print. great color and yay, no banding. To Brothers credit, they did say that they were not selling yet and that they were still perfecting everything. I do understand that (with Brother) there will be no wine until it’s time.


DTG Digital (M2)
Though I did not get my image printed here either, I did see a “profit killer” full block underbase 11.5 X 12 print (and color layer) on one of the 2 platens print in 3:52. It was explained to me that a second shirt on the second platen would have added :40 to the overall time. That is fast or an Epson based machine (for that large of a print) and I was quite impressed. The color strength was great and I thought the new RIP did great with the skin tones and preserving the depth. I did not notice banding but the registration was not perfect in the print I saw. 

About trade show samples.
Trade shows are a tough environment. I saw a lot of banding on DTG prints. I saw more this show than I did for my last 2. Even the best of the best seemed to be fighting it this day (Saturday). I do know enough about this not to hold this against a particular machine. I also will typically have bad wash results on garments gleaned from the trade show floor. The garments that tend to look the best have too much ink ( for show) and are not cured long enough. I only gave each vendor one try. Even though I would have loved to hang out and tweak these to their ultimate, this was not my goal.
 I did not show the samples done on one machine to any other vendor and did not truly look at them with a critical eye until 2 days later. I saw a lot of potential and I can see a lot of great things happening for the above players. Based on my fly through observations, It’s not “there” yet, but damn close. Because of my personal experience, I know that with the right operator, any DTG can beat what the sales staff at these shows can show me. I’m looking forward to seeing what these babies can do in the wild.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Zoom,
You too? Miss NeoFlex? What is wrong with people here, lol
Good post. Aeoon will show you better in next show. When she come back home from maiden voyage we will heel her wound and I will give her nice foot massage --- etc.

Sorry about little bending our degas system (two total damage, few was squeegeed by fork. Not deliver right pressures). You will not see her wrinkle next time (better crating, move pipe systems to safe area, Better dress up for cold).
I hope you did Kornit, NeoFlex, Mod, EQ, DJ, MAYBY NEXT TIME! Sorry I had to yell too. It was my pleasure to meet you finally. You have woderful wife, my regards.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Peter, I did not miss (15 feet away?). My mission was clear... go see the new stuff. first impression only. If I'd had more that a few hours, I would have bugged everybody.

Nice to hear that you're thinking about fast load solution....how about rotary just like a screenprint. Not sure if Kornit ever implemented that. I think I saw a prototype that (was it Azon?) tried several years ago.

Banding, not sure if it was just the "de-gas", it may have been humidity as well. I only say this because I saw it most everywhere I did go.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> but virtually no new thought has been expended on how we get the garment loaded and to the printhead fast enough to realize the potential. Seriously … IT’S LIKE THEY’RE TRYING TO SELL SISSORS TO THOSE WITHOUT THUMBS. Sorry…I had to yell..


TOTALLY agree with you on this!

I like how the Mod1 has a platen that sits on the magnetic balls and it can just pop into place. Without too much imagination you could setup a fixture/table in front of the printer so that you could load/unload one platen while it is printing another. They mentioned they have a product like this already...but this concept could be implemented into the other machines as well (or maybe even something better).

Keep the machine printing! That's the only time your making money.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

zoom_monster said:


> Peter, I did not miss (15 feet away?). My mission was clear... go see the new stuff. first impression only. If I'd had more that a few hours, I would have bugged everybody.



Z,

You also missed our new Moment-Jet Printer at our booth.

Harry


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> Z,
> 
> You also missed our new Moment-Jet Printer at our booth.
> 
> Harry


Harry, I do appoligize. In looking at your web site and being fairly active around here... I did not know that you were introducing a new format. what can you tell us about the new features? My wife did want to go by for a look at the pretreater again, as she's sick of the mess from my pretreat area


----------



## Theprintbar (Nov 13, 2010)

Great post: I thought the Brother t shirt printer would be faster?


----------



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

thank you for all the good info.

we will be going to a trade show in germany next week and i will report back on all the new models as well.

i was shocked about how slow the brother was... if you factor in the high ink prices there is now way you can make money off of it...

currently without having seen the dtg m2 in reality, this model currently is at the top of our list. here's why?

> we can purchase ink in bulk to run with the t-jets and the express
> we can use one central rip (hopefully) to service all 4 printers (i am guessing dtg rip pro 5?)
> pretreatment process is the same
> machine is fast (20-25 darks /hour roughly)
> price around $23k is ok
> we will see about quality and usability of the machines soon...


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Theprintbar said:


> Great post: I thought the Brother t shirt printer would be faster?


 To be perfectly fair, all printers have different "speed" settings and resolutions. In my case, I did not tell them what mode to print in, so Brother could have been in "superfine" and Aeoon may have been set to do the fastest speed. These are good things to clarify when you buy any printer. You want to know if you can match your target quality to a production speed that allows you to make money. The mode you choose(fast or slow), will always have a comprimise.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

zoom_monster said:


> Harry, I do appoligize. In looking at your web site and being fairly active around here... I did not know that you were introducing a new format. what can you tell us about the new features? My wife did want to go by for a look at the pretreater again, as she's sick of the mess from my pretreat area


Z,

The Moment-Jet is our new, low price, direct to garment printer that we introduced at the Long Beach show. I just sent you a pm with details on it. Please have your wife call us if she needs any additional information on our SpeedTreater Automatic Pretreater.

Harry

_


----------



## rogerholien (Aug 26, 2010)

So did you receive you Brother? Can you give me any feedback? What do you love and not like about it? Thanks for any input!


----------

